# CA20E performance tweaks?



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Now that I've got my CA20E running like a champ... And I'm wondering if there's any cheap tweaks/mods I can do to it to get more torque/HP.

Also, some time in the future I want to do a DE conversion to it (CA18DE head swap), any comments on that? Shouldn't be too much work, though I think finding a replacement exhaust manifold that will fit the car is going to be the biggest problem... *shrugs*

Edit:
Also, if it makes any difference (and I'm sure it does), the engine has 122k original miles on it. I'm actually surprised that it runs as good as it does.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you might want to ask some peeps in the Ca and E series section at the bottom of this page : http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah... Didn't see that there.

I'd really hate to double post a topic though...


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

So... Anyone? I'm already working on a CAI (not easy with the stock MAF), but anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## EA82Turbo (May 23, 2004)

122k isn't that much, my 88 stanza has 190k and it runs perfect. Yeah have fun with that CAI, the coils and shit are mounted on the stock intake on the 87's too, right?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Nah, coils are on the left side of the engine bay. The battery is directly infront of the stock intake.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

to see if the CA18DE head will bolt up.... compare the head gaskets. You might have to swap the crank pulley and run longer T-belt.

the intake and exhaust manifold for the DE head will come from the donor car (N11 or N12 pulsars, not too sure.)

otherwise, if you're thinking of working out the E head... import a header from australia.


----------

